# Haut ganz glatt bekommen...



## eudi (28. Mai 2007)

Hi,

wie bringe ich die Haut so hin wie auf den Beispielbildern? So eine Haut kann ein Mensch ohne spezieller Nachbearbeitung doch garnicht haben?!

http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/566/display/9036927
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/cat/568/display/8019084

Lg
Thomas


----------



## Raubkopierer (28. Mai 2007)

Und man nannte es Make-Up... Das verdeckt Unebenheiten... dafür ist es ja auch da... evtl. ist da nen bisschen Weichzeichner drin aber mehr auch nicht... zumindestens meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (29. Mai 2007)

Ja würd ich auch sagen. Diverse "schönmach"-möglichkeiten die man hier auch findet sind viel übertriebener und teilweise schon gar nicht mehr schön.
Hier wurde bestimmt MakeUp und eine gute Auslichtung benutzt, denn man sieht ja noch alle Feinheiten.


----------



## DenBe (31. Mai 2007)

Sorry Jung's !

Falschaussage !!
Ein Foto ist definitiv Retuschiert..... 

1. Foto: Es hat definitiv eine Beauty Retusche stat gefunden !

Der Ponny ist ungewöhnlich unscharf  Eine Weiter Möglichkeit um den "Blickfang" auf die Augen zu richten ! Die Haarspitzen des Ponny's haben nicht die schärfe die sie haben sollten. ( Die sind auch immer wieder schwer zu retuschieren... ;-)   )

Muttermale sind blass (Haut retusche) ,und das weiß der Augen ist "zu hell" keine Äderchen... merkwürdig !

2. Foto: Muttermale (An der rechten Nasenspitze und weiter recht's im Foto), wirken wiederum blass... Die Nebenwirkung einer Standard Technik was Beauty Retusche an geht. 

Bei näherer Betrachtung Photoshop 300% Zoom Schaut die Haut zwischen den Strähnen anders aus !

Man kann es nicht zu 100% Sagen aber ich behaupte mal ganz frech aus eigener Erfahrung das an den Fotos geschraubt wurde.... Fals es nicht der Fall sein sollte möchte ich die Handynummer der Stylistin haben.... zwecks mal lecker zum essen ausführen... (Respekt) !

Bis denne...


----------



## kuhlmaehn (31. Mai 2007)

Naja es ging ja speziell nur um die Haut..
Ich denk mal etwas rumgeschraubt wird an fast jedem guten Bild, in diesem ist jedoch die Haut sehr natürlich. Trotzdem könnte natürlich noch ganz dezent nachgeholfen worden sein aber das kann halt genausogut auch gutes Makeup sein.
Die Unschärfe wurde denk ich nur mit einem guten Objektive und Tiefenschärfe gemacht.
Für irgendwas muss ja ein verdammt teures Equickment gut sein also warum nicht für gute Unschärfeeffekte und nett anzusehende Haut.


----------



## DenBe (8. Juni 2007)

kuhlmaehn hat gesagt.:


> Naja es ging ja speziell nur um die Haut..
> Ich denk mal etwas rumgeschraubt wird an fast jedem guten Bild, in diesem ist jedoch die Haut sehr natürlich. Trotzdem könnte natürlich noch ganz dezent nachgeholfen worden sein aber das kann halt genausogut auch gutes Makeup sein.
> Die Unschärfe wurde denk ich nur mit einem guten Objektive und Tiefenschärfe gemacht.
> Für irgendwas muss ja ein verdammt teures Equickment gut sein also warum nicht für gute Unschärfeeffekte und nett anzusehende Haut.



Das hast du natürlich auch recht.... !

Mit den Möglichkeiten heut zu Tage... Was ist echt und was nicht 
Photoshop hin Stylistin bzw. Fotograf her....

Nur eins ist sicher  Wenn die Dame an einem Sonntag morgen auf wacht und in den Spiegel schaut wird sie definitiv nicht so aus schauen wie auf dem Foto ! ;-)

Bis denne


----------



## Leola13 (8. Juni 2007)

Hai,

zurück zur Fragestellung. 

Grundsätzlich gilt natürlich, wie oben schon erwähnt, je besser (geschminkt) die Vorlage deste besser/einfach die Nachbearbeitung.

Hier die kurze Standardanleitung :



> -Bild öffnen
> -zwei mal Strg-J drücken (duplizieren)
> -oberste Ebene ausblenden (klick auf das Augensymbol)
> -mittlere Ebene aktivieren
> ...




Wenn die Dame sonntags in den Spiegel schaut, sieht sie immer noch besser aus als ich. :-(


Ciao Stefan


----------



## Rofi (8. Juni 2007)

@ Leola13,

super Beitrag, der auf jeden Fall eine positive Bewertung wert ist! 
Habe es durchprobiert, mit tollem Ergebnis.

Nur bei der Anwendung des Gaußchen Weichzeichners ist Dir mit den Angaben der Prozentwerte 40% + 60% ein kleiner Flüchtigkeitsfehler unterlaufen. Es soll meiner Meinung nach 40 + 60 Pixel für die Radiusangabe heißen.

Gruß,
Rofi


----------



## Leola13 (8. Juni 2007)

Hai,



> Es soll meiner Meinung nach 40 + 60 Pixel für die Radiusangabe heißen.



stimmt.   Geändert.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## MCrookieDe (14. Juni 2007)

Da versteh ich einiges nicht, kannst du es noch mal erläutern


-Gaußschen Weichzeichner anwenden (40px)
   Muss das immer so hoch sein oder ist es abhänig von der Auflösung? Wenn ja, wieviel % von Pixel auf der x Achse würdest du empfehlen? 

-zur mittleren Ebene wechseln und die Deckkraft auf 40% setzen
   Dazu muss ich die Ebene aktivieren, aktiviert lassen oder danach wieder ausblenden?
-Hintergrundeben ausblenden
   Welche Hintergrundebenen? Hab doch nur das orig bild und die zwo kopien?

-Alt-Taste gedrückt halten und „sichtbare auf eine Ebene reduzieren“
   Warum Alt-Taste? Bei gedrückter Alt-Taste kann ich gar nicht ins Menü "Bearbeiten -> „sichtbare ..."

-Hintergrundebene wieder einblenden, die beiden duplikate ausblenden
   Hä? Weche Hintergrundebene? Ab hier nur noch Bahnhof.
-oberste Ebene aktivieren und Deckkraft auf 40% stellen (allgem. Weichzeichnungseffekt)
  Die ist schon aktiviert, ist doch eine von den Duplikaten oder?


Wäre sehr nett wenn man das mir nochmal erklären könnte, will das auch können


----------



## Leola13 (15. Juni 2007)

Hai,



MCrookieDe hat gesagt.:


> Da versteh ich einiges nicht, kannst du es noch mal erläutern
> 
> Wäre sehr nett wenn man das mir nochmal erklären könnte, will das auch können



Ich werds mal versuchen.



> -Gaußschen Weichzeichner anwenden (40px)
> Muss das immer so hoch sein oder ist es abhänig von der Auflösung? Wenn ja, wieviel % von Pixel auf der x Achse würdest du empfehlen?



Ist sicherlich abhängig vom Originalbild und der Auflösung. Probieren geht über studieren. Eine allgemein gültige Lösung, in Abhängigkeit von der Auflösung, kannn ich dir leider nicht anbieten.



> -zur mittleren Ebene wechseln und die Deckkraft auf 40% setzen
> Dazu muss ich die Ebene aktivieren, aktiviert lassen oder danach wieder ausblenden?
> -Hintergrundeben ausblenden
> Welche Hintergrundebenen? Hab doch nur das orig bild und die zwo kopien?



Als Ausgang hast du drei Ebenen : Original und zwei Kopien.
Beim Wechsel zur mittleren Ebene muss die obere und die untere deaktiviert sein. Die Hintergrundebene ist das Originalbild. Ggf. hast du noch eine extra Hintergrundebene, die aber nicht benötigt wird.



> -Alt-Taste gedrückt halten und „sichtbare auf eine Ebene reduzieren“
> Warum Alt-Taste? Bei gedrückter Alt-Taste kann ich gar nicht ins Menü "Bearbeiten -> „sichtbare ..."



Wenn du als oberste Ebene eine neue Ebene hast und mit gedrückter ALT-Taste die Funktion "sichtbare Ebenen auf eien reduzieren" ausführst beleiben deine Ursprungsebene erhalten. Ich klicke immer im Menü auf die entsprechende Zeile und drücke (fast) zeitgleich auf die ALT-Taste. Braucht eine wenig Übung, das klappt bei mir auch nicht immer.



> -Hintergrundebene wieder einblenden, die beiden duplikate ausblenden
> Hä? Weche Hintergrundebene? Ab hier nur noch Bahnhof.
> -oberste Ebene aktivieren und Deckkraft auf 40% stellen (allgem. Weichzeichnungseffekt)
> Die ist schon aktiviert, ist doch eine von den Duplikaten oder?



Du hast nun ganz oben eine "zusammengefasste" Ebene, darunter zwei bearbeitete Ebenen (die Kopien des Originals) und die Original Ebene. Wie oben schon beschrieben ggf. noch eine Hintergrundebene, die nicht benötigt wird.
Jetzt musst du die Deckkraft der "zusammengefassten" Ebene regulieren, die beiden bearbeiteten Ebenen (Kopien) ausblenden und deine Originalebene (Hintergrundebene) einblenden.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Swat1974 (17. Juni 2007)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Hai,
> Wenn du als oberste Ebene eine neue Ebene hast und mit gedrückter ALT-Taste die Funktion "sichtbare Ebenen auf eien reduzieren" ausführst beleiben deine Ursprungsebene erhalten. Ich klicke immer im Menü auf die entsprechende Zeile und drücke (fast) zeitgleich auf die ALT-Taste. Braucht eine wenig Übung, das klappt bei mir auch nicht immer.
> Ciao Stefan



Kann mir dieses Vorgehen mit der ALT-Taste bitte nochmal jemand verdeutlichen. 
Ich komm an der Stelle einfach net weiter.


----------



## Adda (17. Juni 2007)

Ich glaube, ich habs hinbekommen.

Auf den Menüpunkt gehen und Maustase nicht loslassen.
Alt-Taste drücke und jetzt Maustaste loslassen.

So klappt es bau mir.

Viele Grüße
Adda


----------



## Swat1974 (17. Juni 2007)

Dankeschön. Haz geklappt.


----------



## MCrookieDe (19. Juni 2007)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Ist sicherlich abhängig vom Originalbild und der Auflösung. Probieren geht über studieren. Eine allgemein gültige Lösung, in Abhängigkeit von der Auflösung, kannn ich dir leider nicht anbieten.



Ich hab leider immer noch überhaupt keine Vorstellung wie "verschwommen" das Bild sein muss. Könntest du 2 Bilder Uploaden, ein scharfes und ein weichgezeichnetes. Damit man ein ungefähren Anhaltspunkt hat wie viel man in diesem Zwischenschritt machen muss. Kann ja auch ein Bild eines Buchstabens oder sonstiges sein. Nur das man die Relation erkennt.




Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du als oberste Ebene eine neue Ebene hast und mit gedrückter ALT-Taste die Funktion "sichtbare Ebenen auf eien reduzieren" ausführst beleiben deine Ursprungsebene erhalten. Ich klicke immer im Menü auf die entsprechende Zeile und drücke (fast) zeitgleich auf die ALT-Taste. Braucht eine wenig Übung, das klappt bei mir auch nicht immer.



Das hat auch geklappt, nur nochmal zur Sicherheit: Die mittlere Ebene haben wir auf 40% gesetzt. Die Oberste ist jedoch noch 100%. Das heisst, wenn wir aus den beiden die neue Ebene erzeugen, bleibt von der mittleren Ebene kaum noch was zu sehen. Nur durch diese Ebenen Einstellung aufhellen/abdunkeln. Rischtisch? Sollte das so sein?

mfg 
Maddin


----------



## Leola13 (20. Juni 2007)

Hai,



> Könntest du 2 Bilder Uploaden, ein scharfes und ein weichgezeichnetes. Damit man ein ungefähren Anhaltspunkt hat wie viel man in diesem Zwischenschritt machen muss.



Ja.



> Rischtisch? Sollte das so sein?



Ja.

Ciao Stefan

PS Die Ebene mit dem aufhellen, habe ich im Beispielbild einmal mit und ohne aufhellen gepostet. Damit man den Unterschied sieht. Die Bilder sind z.T. mit weissem / grauem Hintergrund, da sonst das Ergebnis schlecht zu sehen ist.


----------



## MCrookieDe (21. Juni 2007)

Ah jetzt ja!
Very THX


----------



## carlosgonzales (27. Juni 2007)

macht euch net verrückt.
auswahl>farbereich auswählen, mit pipette lichter (hellen bereich wie augen backen) auwählen. toleranz 50%-80%
neue volltonebene weiss erstellen, gausscher weichzeichner, feddisch


----------



## Malaxo (23. Juli 2007)

Ich bin auch gerade dabei einer Modelfreundin die Fotos zu bearbeiten. Bin dabei auf folgendes gestossen:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=T4y5b7INvqE <- recht alt aber Dove hatte schon immer solche Themen.

Mich würde diese Technik vom Video interessieren. Ein Pro - Photoshopler kann mir bestimmt mal alle Filter und Werkzeuge aufzählen die hier benutzt werden (natürlich vorwärts gespult) damit ich die ausprobieren kann

Ein paar Tricks hab ich schon ein wenig drauf


----------



## W4NkZt4 (25. Juli 2007)

hi jungz,

ich bin in ps noch so ziemlich der anfänger was bildbearbeitung angeht 
ich wollt fragen wie man den Ebenenmodus auf abdunkeln stellt, wie es Leola 13 gepostet hat ! 

danke


----------



## Jan Seifert (25. Juli 2007)

*hust* *hust*
Digitale Schönheitskur
*hust* *hust*



PS: Bitte an die Netiquette denken, Punkt 15 (so leid es mir tut, dass ich darauf hinweisen muss)


----------



## W4NkZt4 (25. Juli 2007)

danke danke danke danke :suspekt:


----------

